# Rothenberger R750 or R600 VS Ridgid K-60 or K-1500



## TritanPlumber (Jan 1, 2016)

Im looking to buy a New Mainline Rodder and I would like some feedback on both the 

Rothenberger R600 vs K-60

Rothenberger R600 vs Ridgid K-1500


Rothenberger R750 vs Ridgid K-1500

I really like the Rothenberger R750 but its double the price of the R600

Thanks for any input!


----------



## dRyken (Jan 3, 2016)

TritanPlumber said:


> Im looking to buy a New Mainline Rodder and I would like some feedback on both the
> 
> Rothenberger R600 vs K-60
> 
> ...


I will let you know before you get all the forum trolls in here, You might want to make a Intro Thread before anyone takes your threads / posts seriously.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dRyken said:


> I will let you know before you get all the forum trolls in here, You might want to make a Intro Thread before anyone takes your threads / posts seriously.


You learn well young Padawan.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> You learn well young Padawan.


You do realize he called us regulars forum trolls right!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> You do realize he called us regulars forum trolls right!


You do realize that you didn't deny the name?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> You do realize that you didn't deny the name?


Haha! Of course I don't deny it...but yoh have to earn the right to call us trolls!:yes:


----------

